# New with Questions



## BEBEVL (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello! :flower:

I have been researching ideas for writing a fantasy (with a little scifi content) for several years in my free time.  Every time I get ready to START the initial process I find myself with more questions.  Its getting frustrating. 

Next summer I decided I'll take a class (but I just moved so $$ is an issue currently).

I just found myself another dilemma. I wanted to make all of the main characters, save the actual protagonist, share their points of view.  I read a book series once that did that and I loved it so much I wanted to do that.  Everyone but the protagonist got to speak from their view so you never knew what they were thinking or how much power they had.

Question is....are too many POV allowed?  :???:  Its kind of hard to tell.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello to you, Bebevl, and welcome to the forum! Writing in diffierent pov's can be done, but then you have to craft it very well. I would not advise it, because sometimes it can get a bit too confusing for the reader.


Nickie


----------



## Thomasine (Dec 12, 2007)

I agree with Nickie, it sounds like that could be very confusing, but if you really want to do it go back and read that mini series and read other books that give many POV's, while you're reading them ask yourself questions like "what is it that the writer's are doing to keep the reader from getting confused?"
   Oh and about the writing class, I'm not going to say that you shouldn't take the class but if money is an issue I will say you don't need to take a class to be a writer. There are lot's of articles and websites online that can help you and the best thing you can do is read, read and read some more!


----------



## Shinn (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi and welcome to WF, Bebevl 

~ Shinn


----------



## Hawke (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, BEBEVL. Nice to meet you.


----------



## BEBEVL (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the welcome.

About my question. I've re-read several books that have had several character viewpoints and it works for their particular story because the main character can't be everywhere.  :mrgreen:

Heck, my favorite author Jim Butcher does his my two favorites series differently.  One is by 1st person POV and the other is by several POV (including the bad guys) and it totally works.  It doesn't seem that hard either if you know what you want to say for each. 

But more to the point, I'm hoping that people don't mind reading thru several different eyes.  Its weird at first but after a chapter or two if their still interested, they prolly won't mind.  Besides my "book to be" needs those viewpoints to make it interesting.  Oh well, wish me luck. :mrgreen:

I just started reading the HONORVERSE series by David Weber and I like the way it travels from 1 character to another but still gets to the point across.


----------

